# Winter 14-15 Ski Trip Plans



## skiberg (Sep 8, 2014)

Has anyone made plans for a winter Ski trip yet?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 8, 2014)

Talking about SLC, but that is as far as we have gotten.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 8, 2014)

Plans, yes.  Reservations or actual bookings, no.  I won't write anything in pen until 3 weeks out or so.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Talking about SLC, but that is as far as we have gotten.



What timeframe, pray tell?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 8, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> What timeframe, pray tell?



End of Feb. maybe.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 8, 2014)

We're looking end of Jan.

Just thought it would be delightfully ironic if your beer came in SLC instead of Franconia.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 8, 2014)

Staying East this year. A week in Lincoln (skiing Cannon mostly) late Feb and a 4 day weekend in Lake Placid early/Mid March


----------



## skiberg (Sep 8, 2014)

Going to Chamonix Feb 10-21.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 8, 2014)

I booked a flight to Portland for Feb way back in April.  Also booked the car at the same time along with a few hotels that were on sale with Marriott points.  Just gotta hope they have a better snow year than last year.  3 of the places we're planning on hitting didn't open at all last year.  Worst case scenerio I can just shift part of the trip north or east.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 8, 2014)

Planning Jackson hole 2/24-3/3. No actual reservations have been maybe yet, still trying to figure out some of the logistics, since Frontier airlines has not published their winter schedule yet. Last year they offered $200 direct flights, while everyone else had $600 flights. At that rate it's cheaper to drive the 8 hours there.

I do plan on attending their steep and deep camp.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 8, 2014)

Nothing booked officially but these are easy ones I know will happen

AZ Summit (2 days at Loaf with Black of ME, or Mt Abram on the Friday heading up)
N VT 3 day Junket (MRV, Smuggs, BV, Burke, Jay, Middlebury as options)
Multiple trips to family place outside of Ludlow (Okemo, Magic, Pico, Bromley?)
Guys wknd up in ME (ski Loaf and Saddleback)
Overnight at family place up I-89 in NH (Whaleback, Ragged combo wknd)

Day trips to Cannon, Ragged, Wildcat early season?, K early season?, etc.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 8, 2014)

Aside from day trips- looking at a week in Stowe early march.


----------



## dlague (Sep 8, 2014)

We day trip everything in New England - live in a great location.  However, plan on a trip to Banff..


.......


----------



## conwayeast (Sep 8, 2014)

Madroch said:


> Aside from day trips- looking at a week in Stowe early march.



Do you belong to a ski club? You get much better rates. $44/day

http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/


----------



## conwayeast (Sep 8, 2014)

I am trying to set up a group trip to Jackson Hole. Never been and dying to go.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 8, 2014)

I desperately need a trip out west


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2014)

with a lot of luck i'm thinking . . .

CO, SLC and Mammoth

(3 diff trips)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 8, 2014)

conwayeast said:


> I am trying to set up a group trip to Jackson Hole. Never been and dying to go.



Someone on epicski is doing this.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 8, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> I desperately need a trip out west



Me, too.  Can I stow away in your suitcase?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## conwayeast (Sep 8, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Someone on epicski is doing this.



Nice! Do happen to remember the thread by any chance?


----------



## skiberg (Sep 8, 2014)

In addition to Chamonix, I probably will do an early April trip out west to wherever the snow is. Went to CO last year April 1 -4 and it was really nice. Snow,Sun and no lines


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 8, 2014)

conwayeast said:


> Nice! Do happen to remember the thread by any chance?



epicski community>getting together>the 2015 epicski gathering


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## watkin (Sep 8, 2014)

Would hitting JH closing weekend be a good idea as a season extender or would you think I'd be a waste and I should just go during high winter?   Tough choice.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 8, 2014)

watkin said:


> Would hitting JH closing weekend be a good idea as a season extender or would you think I'd be a waste and I should just go during high winter?   Tough choice.



Never been to JH but I don't think they like ever extend their season. I think they closed the first week of april last season with like a 10+ foot base. That's a damn crime.



conwayeast said:


> Nice! Do happen to remember the thread by any chance?



http://www.epicski.com/t/127636/the-2015-jackson-hole-gathering-discussion-thread/0_20

FYI - The steep and deep clinic is Feb 25-28.  The ES meetup is 2/26-3/6


----------



## conwayeast (Sep 8, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> epicski community>getting together>the 2015 epicski gathering



Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## skiberg (Sep 8, 2014)

Watkin, I would wait until you see how the snow comes in. Especially if you are going late season. Last year I waited until mid March to schedule an early April trip Looked at the snow etc.  worked out perfect.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 8, 2014)

skiberg said:


> * wait until you see how the snow comes in*.



This is how my ski trips are planned.  I generally go where the snow's good.


----------



## buellski (Sep 8, 2014)

Park City over the kids' February break...regardless of what happens with PCMR.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 8, 2014)

Booked my Stowe condo for February the day I left last year. Planning on a family trip over the christmas holiday at Stratton (in the ultra classy dorms!).


----------



## skiberg (Sep 8, 2014)

I like to wait for the snow as well, but no can do for my Chamonix trip this year. I booked 11 months in advance and still had a tough time finding lodging.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 8, 2014)

skiberg said:


> I like to wait for the snow as well, but no can do for my Chamonix trip this year. I booked 11 months in advance and still had a tough time finding lodging.



I hear you can't get a place Tuscany either!


----------



## skiberg (Sep 8, 2014)

It was really tough this year. Just so happens the week we are going is the busiest week of the year. Not too worried however, Cham will be loaded with Brits and the majority don't venture very far off piste.


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 8, 2014)

Debating between Mt. Saint Anne and Mont Tremblant.  I'm not sure it will happen, though, since we have passes at Burke.  It's hard to rationalize the expense when you have already paid to ski somewhere else.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 8, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Me, too.  Can I stow away in your suitcase?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



As long as you pay the oversized luggage fee


----------



## Edd (Sep 8, 2014)

I play these western trips by ear. I'll definitely go somewhere if we have a lean snow year. See what happens.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 8, 2014)

Ill be west somewhere (SLT likely) and whenever the inevitable drought sets up I'll get in the car and get some....


----------



## Brad J (Sep 8, 2014)

Besides the weekly trips to Attitash/ Wildcat am going to Snowbird, Jan 10-17 and Jackson hole Feb 25- March 5 (Epic Gathering) , everything is booked.


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit that one reason I have not committed to a ski trip is that I am debating whether to take a ski trip or go to a warm weather destination.


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 8, 2014)

```

```



VTKilarney said:


> I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit that one reason I have not committed to a ski trip is that I am debating whether to take a ski trip or go to a warm weather destination.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 8, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm somewhat embarrassed to admit that one reason I have not committed to a ski trip is that I am debating whether to take a ski trip or go to a warm weather destination.



Sure you didn't mean to join this forum? http://www.surfing-waves.com/forum/


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 8, 2014)

buellski said:


> Park City over the kids' February break...regardless of what happens with PCMR.



Stayed in Newpark two years ago, beautiful place on the free bus line to canyons pcmr and deer valley and it was a lot cheaper than on mountain but still very easy to get around. The place has a small village with restaurants movies bowling all walking distance. Pic 1 is front my deck, 2 the inside of room and 3 the plaza area.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 9, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> *I am debating whether to* take a ski trip or *go to a warm weather destination*.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I am debating whether to take a ski trip or go to a warm weather destination.



My parents retired to Florida in 2002.  This is the annual hangup for me.  And my non-skiing wife loves warm weather too.  It's been three years since we last went down there during ski season.  Best time to visit them weather wise is March.  March is my favorite month of the ski season in New England.   Probably will be heading down again this upcoming season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> My parents retired to Florida in 2002.  This is the annual hangup for me.  And my non-skiing wife loves warm weather too.  It's been three years since we last went down there during ski season.  Best time to visit them weather wise is March.  March is my favorite month of the ski season in New England.   Probably will be heading down again this upcoming season.



You got to visit Key west. It the only place in Fl. that is cool in a liberal MJ and music way.

I would love to go to Utah and or CO. for vacaton this winter. Not sure if  I  have vacatoin time with new job in order to pull it off. If i went back to CO, mayb Steamboat again or A basin or loveland, I may sell my return ticket and just stay their.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> My parents retired to Florida in 2002.  This is the annual hangup for me.  And my non-skiing wife loves warm weather too.  It's been three years since we last went down there during ski season.  Best time to visit them weather wise is March.  March is my favorite month of the ski season in New England.   Probably will be heading down again this upcoming season.


My in-laws are down there and do go down time from time but try to go end of April during NH April Vaca. I do have to go down to pick up a car from them this year. I'll probably do it on MLK weekend which always seems to have the winter thaw right around then and questionable skiing. This year will probably dump seeing I won't be around.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> You got to visit Key west. It the only place in Fl. that is cool in a liberal MJ and music way.
> 
> I would love to go to Utah and or CO. for vacaton this winter. Not sure if  I  have vacatoin time with new job in order to pull it off. If i went back to CO, mayb Steamboat again or A basin or loveland, I may sell my return ticket and just stay their.



Let me know if you come this way, I'll show ya around!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 9, 2014)

Warm weather trip instead of skiing? Do what I did, go in the spring (mid to late September) to South America. Chile has the best of both worlds. It's about a 3.5 hr drive between some amazing beaches and the Andes. You get the best of both worlds


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> My parents retired to Florida in 2002.  This is the annual hangup for me.  And my non-skiing wife loves warm weather too.  It's been three years since we last went down there during ski season.  Best time to visit them weather wise is March.  March is my favorite month of the ski season in New England.   Probably will be heading down again this upcoming season.



I am in FL right now.  I hope this is the closest I ever get to hell in life or in death.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I am in FL right now. I hope this is the closest I ever get to hell in life or in death.



FLA sucks.  I went in June to ORlando with the family a few years ago.  The humidity just sucks the life out of you.  I walked from the car to the clubhouse at the golf courses on the park and I was drenched in sweat.


----------



## Farleyman (Sep 9, 2014)

Snowbird and alta late feb/early march!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> FLA sucks.  I went in June to ORlando with the family a few years ago.  The humidity just sucks the life out of you.  I walked from the car to the clubhouse at the golf courses on the park and I was drenched in sweat.



It is the worst...state....ever....which prompts me to promote following "Florida Man" on Twitter. 

Despite the above I am going to Key West next month. Any place where I can publicly carry and drink my booze deserves my attention.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> Any place where I can publicly carry and drink my booze deserves my attention.



I recommend Nevada.  You can do the above AND you have access to skiing.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

When was the last time it snowed in Florida? If it ever snows again, I want to see some footage of someone skiing Britton hill, the highest point in the state at 345 feet above sealevel.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> FLA sucks.  I went in June to ORlando with the family a few years ago.  The humidity just sucks the life out of you.  I walked from the car to the clubhouse at the golf courses on the park and I was drenched in sweat.



FL really sucks from May-Sept (early Oct) let Oct to April it is okay. well better anyway.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 9, 2014)

Man this thread kick started me as I really hadn't started thinking too much about the up coming season.  Should be at the family compound in Cottonwood Heights UT, the bridge week between March and April.  Weather and other issues cooperating, thinking 6-8 weekends in the north country between December 6th and April 12th.  Targets include Gore, Pico, Killington, Sugarbush, Stowe, Cannon (for me)  + Okemo, Loon, Bretton Woods, Waterville and Mt Sunapee(to keep the Happy Wife, happy Life going). An early Mt Snow/Stratton weekend if the weather and prices are right.  Day options will include Plattekill, and Belleayre, maybe Hunter If I can find a deal.  Always possible are Blue or Elk (if the prices are right) and of course practice sessions at the home bump (CBK).   

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 9, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> FL really sucks from May-Sept (early Oct) let Oct to April it is okay. well better anyway.



Have family interests down in Florida on the Atlantic Coast just north of WPB.  I actually like summer more then winter down there and the place is mostly empty.  Inland sure is hot but seas breezes are a wonderful thing and I would go down at anytime.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Warm weather trip instead of skiing?* Do what I did, go in the spring (mid to late September) to South America. Chile has the best of both worlds.*



The gf and I have talked about Chile given she cannot normally take long vacations unless it's summer (teacher).  A summer ski vacation is definitely in the cards sometime.



Edd said:


> *  I am going to Key West next month. Any place where I can publicly carry and drink my booze deserves my attention*.



Check out Key West for one day/night and party there; spend the rest of your stay in other Keys.  You'll thank me.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 9, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Check out Key West for one day/night and party there; spend the rest of your stay in other Keys.  You'll thank me.



Sounds like my description of Wildwood NJ.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skinowworklater (Sep 9, 2014)

We are also planning a trip to Banff, probably 1st or 2nd week of February.
I posted a "info wanted" on Sunday River's community web site and got some interesting replys.
http://community.sundayriver.com/forum/topics/info-requested-banff


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> It is the worst...state....ever....



It's not a coincidence that Florida looks like America's flaccid penis


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I recommend Nevada.  You can do the above AND you have access to skiing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I prefer conceal carry. I don't want some dude sneaking up behind me and robbing me at gun point with my own weapon.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 9, 2014)

The plan is to take off two consecutive weeks splitting them between CO, and NM. I'd like to do the Snowsports Week at Taos, their steep and deep clinic, 5 mornings. I have free lodging in Santa Fe, but it may be too far for a daily commute, about 70 miles one way. I would save quite a bit over staying in Taos, if I can handle the drive.  It'd be great to hit Wolf Creek on the way to my Son's place in Boulder, if the stars align, and I catch a storm. 

As far as CO, at least one day at A-basin, then probably Breck, Loveland, Vail. My Son has the Epic Pass, so he can board all those places. He can get me a slight discount too, might find better deals through supermarkets. If I can swing it, I'd love to make another late Spring trip to A-basin too. I have a pass, so if I stay with my Son I can do it for airfare, gas, and rental car fees.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> The plan is to take off two consecutive weeks splitting them between CO, and NM. I'd like to do the Snowsports Week at Taos, their steep and deep clinic, 5 mornings. I have free lodging in Santa Fe, but it may be too far for a daily commute, about 70 miles one way. I would save quite a bit over staying in Taos, if I can handle the drive.  It'd be great to hit Wolf Creek on the way to my Son's place in Boulder, if the stars align, and I catch a storm.
> 
> As far as CO, at least one day at A-basin, then probably Breck, Loveland, Vail. My Son has the Epic Pass, so he can board all those places. He can get me a slight discount too, might find better deals through supermarkets. If I can swing it, I'd love to make another late Spring trip to A-basin too. I have a pass, so if I stay with my Son I can do it for airfare, gas, and rental car fees.



I think the important question here is, are you going to bring another karma cat with you?


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 9, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> I have free lodging in Santa Fe, but it may be too far for a daily commute, about 70 miles one way. I would save quite a bit over staying in Taos, if I can handle the drive.



70 to Taos and then another 20 to the ski area.  Sounds like a lot of wasted gas and time.  Sounds like a great trip overall though.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 9, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> 70 to Taos and then another 20 to the ski area.  Sounds like a lot of wasted gas and time.  Sounds like a great trip overall though.



Yeah, maybe I can find someplace in Taos fairly cheap, same situation in CO, I can stay with my Son, but Boulder is about the same distance to A-basin as Taos is from Santa Fe. It was great getting a cheap place across the road from Keystone in May, but it was May.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 9, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> The plan is to take off two consecutive weeks splitting them between CO, and NM. I'd like to do the Snowsports Week at Taos, their steep and deep clinic, 5 mornings. I have free lodging in Santa Fe, but it may be too far for a daily commute, about 70 miles one way. I would save quite a bit over staying in Taos, if I can handle the drive.  It'd be great to hit Wolf Creek on the way to my Son's place in Boulder, if the stars align, and I catch a storm.
> 
> As far as CO, at least one day at A-basin, then probably Breck, Loveland, Vail. My Son has the Epic Pass, so he can board all those places. He can get me a slight discount too, might find better deals through supermarkets. If I can swing it, I'd love to make another late Spring trip to A-basin too. I have a pass, so if I stay with my Son I can do it for airfare, gas, and rental car fees.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Fair Warning the drive from Taos to wolf Creek is scary if it is snowing. I went from Pagosa Springs (just west of WolfCreek) to Taos and the road (64?)up over the pass in New Mexico was only plowed on one side for part of it and not at all for the other part. It isn't patrolled from 6pm to 8am


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> It is the worst...state....ever....which prompts me to promote following "Florida Man" on Twitter.
> 
> Despite the above I am going to Key West next month. Any place where I can publicly carry and drink my booze deserves my attention.



And lots of head shops on every corner. It actually reminds of Greenwich Village of NYC . Party town. Cooler weather to ave high is 78 degrees and low humidy water that surrounds it keeps it cooler. Have fun it actally the only place in FL that i want to go back to . I did only one day their.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 9, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Yeah, maybe I can find someplace in Taos fairly cheap, same situation in CO, I can stay with my Son, but Boulder is about the same distance to A-basin as Taos is from Santa Fe. It was great getting a cheap place across the road from Keystone in May, but it was May.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2




If you're feeling like dirtbagging this place is spectacular...http://www.snowmansion.com/Taos-Lodging.html


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 10, 2014)

snoseek said:


> If you're feeling like dirtbagging this place is spectacular...http://www.snowmansion.com/Taos-Lodging.html



Thanks for the tip, dirtbag is my middle name, bare bones lodging is what I like, a hot tub is a bonus, but I always forget to bring a pair of shorts, it's hard to remember them when packing for a ski trip. Let's see I'm going skiing, what do I need? Shorts tend not to come to mind...unless it's April!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimk (Sep 10, 2014)

snoseek said:


> If you're feeling like dirtbagging this place is spectacular...http://www.snowmansion.com/Taos-Lodging.html



I stayed in the Abominable Snowmansion Hostel about 20 years ago.  It was packed that night and I didn't sleep worth sheet, but it is cheap.  I almost stayed there again with my son in 2012, but then we started fishing around on Priceline and found a room at SunGod Motel in town of Taos for $40something, same price as two people at hostel, although it's a little farther to ski area it was very decent for the price.  Taos is one of those towns where more people visit in summer than winter, so there are good deals on motels during ski season.  I guess you are using your free three days at Taos from your A-Basin pass which is great because it's a fantastic ski area, but Ski Santa Fe is worth a day or two as well in case you stay some nights in Santa Fe.  That new Kachina Peak chair at Taos is going to catch the attention of every black diamond skier in the USA.

I'm going to retire at the end of this year.  The plan is to get into ski shape with local skiing in Jan, then go west for Feb and Mar.  Still haven't decided where those two months will be spent.  Lots of static/misdirection from family and external sources about this, both timing and duration, but I'm fairly determined even if it's two months dirtbagging in the Snowmansion:roll:  This is to make up for not taking the opportunity to do the ski bum thing when I had an opportunity back in the winter of '77.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 10, 2014)

jimk said:


> I stayed in the Abominable Snowmansion Hostel about 20 years ago.  It was packed that night and I didn't sleep worth sheet, but it is cheap.  I almost stayed there again with my son in 2012, but then we started fishing around on Priceline and found a room at SunGod Motel in town of Taos for $40something, same price as two people at hostel, although it's a little farther to ski area it was very decent for the price.  Taos is one of those towns where more people visit in summer than winter, so there are good deals on motels during ski season.  I guess you are using your free three days at Taos from your A-Basin pass which is great because it's a fantastic ski area, but Ski Santa Fe is worth a day or two as well in case you stay some nights in Santa Fe.



Thanks for more advise, I've made 2 trips to NM already, I've skied Taos, Santa Fe, and Pajarito. I agree Santa Fe is pretty sweet, it blows away most places in the East, but gets lost in the shuffle out West. My buddy is retired, lives in Santa Fe, I took him skiing for the first time in 15 yrs at Santa Fe, he went as far as buying gear the next year, he can now ski for free, 70+, but he never caught the bug. I'd love to trade places with him. Maybe I can ski a weekend there with him. The Snowsports Week would tie me up for 5 days at Taos. I tried to get him to go to Taos with me, but he wouldn't go, maybe he was intimidated, but there's lots of nice intermediate terrain at Taos. It's kinda like MRG, the gnar is there, but it doesn't mean you have to ski it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelifthouse (Sep 11, 2014)

Hmmm, just thinking what i have to do. I just got married this year and thinking to go Salt Lake City, Utah for a good winter Ski trip. I have a close relatives there who run a Ski & Snowboard Equipment Sales & Rental shop. First of all thinking to contact him.

utah ski rentals


----------



## bigbog (Sep 11, 2014)

Not yet, still concentrating on gear to use/purchase...;-)  Think the SLC-thing or JH will be trip West.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 11, 2014)

Winterpark in feb and possibly Mt Hood in August


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 11, 2014)

thelifthouse said:


> Hmmm, just thinking what i have to do. I just got married this year and* thinking to go Salt Lake City, Utah for a good winter Ski trip.* I have a close relatives there who run a Ski & Snowboard Equipment Sales & Rental shop. First of all thinking to contact him.
> 
> utah ski rentals




Ehhhh, your location says you're already in Salt Lake City?



> Join Date:   Sep 2014
> *Location:   Salt Lake City, Utah*
> Posts:   1


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 11, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ehhhh, your location says you're already in Salt Lake City?



Hmmmm, indeed.  Lifthouse is the name of a ski shop, (that sells, rents etc.) right next to the 7-11 store at the base of Big Cottonwood Canyon.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Zand (Sep 12, 2014)

Can't plan anything out for this winter at this point. Started a new job back in March which I work 6 days a week 7:30-4 and on my day of on Sunday I have no desire to do anything. Only got 4 days in last year after Feb 1 which really sucked. I broke my wrist 3 weeks ago and killed my vacation time for this year so I could get a couple paychecks while I'm out, hence no way to do more than a day trip through January 1st. Then I have to go on a cruise in January which kills another 7 vacation days to start next year so it'll be tough to get them to let me take off more than a day here and there the rest of the winter. 

That said, I plan on getting a couple Fox44 cards for day trips to Jay, Burke, Cannon, MRG, and Smuggs. Will have a Wa pass for nights and that'll get me some half-off days at Killington. Planned on going to SLC the last week of Feb last year but ended up in training that week. Probably won't make it this year either. Maybe I can get up to the AZ Summit this year at least.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 12, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Hmmmm, indeed.  Lifthouse is the name of a ski shop, (that sells, rents etc.) right next to the 7-11 store at the base of Big Cottonwood Canyon.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Right their first post is an ad...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 12, 2014)

thelifthouse said:


> Hmmm, just thinking what i have to do. I just got married this year and thinking to go Salt Lake City, Utah for a good winter Ski trip. I have a close relatives there who run a Ski & Snowboard Equipment Sales & Rental shop. First of all thinking to contact him.
> 
> utah ski rentals



This would would be less cheesy if you would actively participate on the forum - and, of course, if you were honest about who you are.  I'm sure there are people on here who would appreciate your input on gear, and who wouldn't mind feeling like they have a connection in SLC...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (Sep 12, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> The Snowsports Week would tie me up for 5 days at Taos. I tried to get him to go to Taos with me, but he wouldn't go, maybe he was intimidated, but there's lots of nice intermediate terrain at Taos. It's kinda like MRG, the gnar is there, but it doesn't mean you have to ski it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Here's an article dated 9/11/14 with eye candy photos of the installation of the new Kachina Peak chairlift at Taos:  http://ski.curbed.com/archives/2014/09/see-the-vertigo-inducing-photos-of-taoss-new-chairlift.php#more


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

jimk said:


> Here's an article dated 9/11/14 with eye candy photos of the installation of the new Kachina Peak chairlift at Taos:  http://ski.curbed.com/archives/2014/09/see-the-vertigo-inducing-photos-of-taoss-new-chairlift.php#more



Thanks for the update! I was wondering how far along they were.

I imagine the locals were ripshit about that though. Aspen highlands hike-to terrain that takes about 45 minutes to hike as well (at least for me)

If they said they were gonna install a lift up the highlands bowl I think the locals would raid the Aspen Skiing Company office with pitchforks


----------



## dlague (Sep 16, 2014)

dlague said:


> We day trip everything in New England - live in a great location.  However, plan on a trip to Banff..
> 
> 
> .......





skinowworklater said:


> We are also planning a trip to Banff, probably 1st or 2nd week of February.
> I posted a "info wanted" on Sunday River's community web site and got some interesting replys.
> http://community.sundayriver.com/forum/topics/info-requested-banff



Here is a little Banff stoke!  Sherpa Cinemas and Banff create a series of short films - 4 all total.  Here is the trailer!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2014)

Staying local.  I see some mention of SLC.  If folks come out and want to take a few runs let me know.  

In an ideal world I'd do a Burke/Sugarbush/Sugarloaf trip for old times sake.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Stayed in Newpark two years ago, beautiful place on the free bus line to canyons pcmr and deer valley and it was a lot cheaper than on mountain but still very easy to get around. The place has a small village with restaurants movies bowling all walking distance. Pic 1 is front my deck, 2 the inside of room and 3 the plaza area.



Spent a weekend at Newpark last summer.  Very nice rooms and brand new.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 18, 2014)

Planned one week in Bartlett with days at Attitash, Wildcat, and Bretton Woods (free junior season passes for my kids seasonal rentals YAY), Interwest passes with 6 days at Stratton for me and the groms, 2fer at Kmart, plus DEV at Wachusett for the groms with weekender passes. Hope to do lots of midweek trips whenever possible.


----------



## Farleyman (Sep 18, 2014)

If all goes as planned:
25-30 days at cannon
5-10 days at bwoods (parents work rhere)
4-5 days a jay
3 days at loaf for the summit!
Few days a killington 
Wildcat atleast twice
Mid week Cranmore once or twice 
4 days at snowbird/alta 
5-10 days hiking Washington 

Hopefully I don't get fired! 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 26, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Nothing booked officially but these are easy ones I know will happen
> 
> AZ Summit (2 days at Loaf with Black of ME, or Mt Abram on the Friday heading up)
> N VT 3 day Junket (MRV, Smuggs, BV, Burke, Jay, Middlebury as options)
> ...


I've acquired some vouchers and done additional thinking since this post so am slightly amending my plans.
In addition to the above I'm also planning for:
-Family 3 day MWV Tour w/ wife and son. *B Woods* with RSNE on Sat, *Black Mtn* Sunday, *Attitash/Wildcat* Monday. Will be looking for a place with a pool/1 BR near Bartlett/Jackson for Sat and Sunday nights.

-Going to finally pop my *Berkshire East* cherry as I've long heard great things but have never thought about driving South to go skiing. Catsup948 will be my host and tour guide. I will likely be pairing this with a stop at *Granite Gorge* on Saturday on my way out---another under the radar place I've wanted to check out.


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2014)

Goal for the season


Black Mountain Count	1
Black Mt of ME Count	1
BoltonValley Count	1
Bretton Woods Count	2
Cannon Count	24
Gunstock Count	1
Jay Peak Count	6
Killington Count	3
Liftopia? Count	1
Magic Mountain Count	2
Okemo Count	1
Pats Peak Count	1
Ragged Count	2
Saddleback Mountain Count	2
Stowe Count	1
Sugarbush Count	2
Sunday River Count	1
Waterville Count	1
Banff	4


Grand Count	57


----------



## ss20 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a 3 day trip to Stowe planned for late March.  I'm stoked already!

Here are some other goals I've got.

Start and end year at Butternut.  Probably start in mid December and end in early April/late March.
At least 5 Friday nights at Mohawk plus their FREE closing day.
3-5 days in southern VT
Hoping for 2-3 days at Catamount.
A day at Jiminy, Sunapee, and Killington sprinkled in there.

18-22 days total is a good estimate.


----------



## Tin (Sep 27, 2014)

K =  2-3  times early
Berkshire E = ? Whenever there is a southern storm
Pico = 2-3 times when the woods are good
Smuggs = 3-4 times when the good stuff is open
MRG/Bush = 8-10 times ($359 for a college pass but a lot of driving)
Magic = 8-10 times (the day trip spot)
Loaf/Saddleback for the Summit = 3-4 days 
Just hoping for another 30 days and no injuries. The driving is what will limit it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2014)

30+ days at Killington/Pico using my pass. Hopefully at least a dozen days skiing around New England a little. Don't get around as much as I used to since the rest of my family doesn't ski anymore. If New England gets washed out early & places out west still have good snow I might make a trip out there sometime in April. I've had good success in the past sking out there late season both with conditions & pricing.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 27, 2014)

Initial thoughts/plans are local as in SL and Saddleback.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm going to try to ski lesser know CO ski areas this season.

Sunlight is at the top of my list. Located outside of Glenwood Springs, it's overshadowed by aspen which is only 45 minutes away.

Cheap lift tickets, and few crowds, I've  heard it's a hidden gem on a pow day. Trail map looks very respectable.


----------



## ceo (Sep 30, 2014)

I just booked 3 nights at Smuggs for the tail end of Presidents Day week. Interestingly, their vacation week rates are only in effect through the Friday, which made this Thursday-Sunday trip significantly less expensive than something in the middle of the week would have been.

I chose Smuggs because my 4-year-old son will be joining us along with my older son (he will have just started skiing), which made it more important to have a lot of after-ski kids' activities available, plus their little-kid ski camp suited my needs perfectly. Haven't been there since I was 5, but I gather it hasn't changed a whole lot.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 12, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> I've acquired some vouchers and done additional thinking since this post so am slightly amending my plans.
> In addition to the above I'm also planning for:
> -Family 3 day MWV Tour w/ wife and son. *B Woods* with RSNE on Sat, *Black Mtn* Sunday, *Attitash/Wildcat* Monday. Will be looking for a place with a pool/1 BR near Bartlett/Jackson for Sat and Sunday nights.
> 
> -Going to finally pop my *Berkshire East* cherry as I've long heard great things but have never thought about driving South to go skiing. Catsup948 will be my host and tour guide. I will likely be pairing this with a stop at *Granite Gorge* on Saturday on my way out---another under the radar place I've wanted to check out.


Update 11/12: Likely not going to do the MWV 3 day mentioned above...I traded my Black NH voucher for Crotched as it will be easier for me to use for a quick hit daytrip option.

Do have 2 lodging packages booked for VT though
End of Feb (Bolton, Smuggs, Bush
Mid March (Bolton, MRG, Middlebury)
AZ Summit is booked (BMOM/Abram on Friday, Loaf, Loaf)

Other up in the air possibilities:
-Berkshire East/Granite Gorge wknd
-Burke/Owls Head Mid Dec


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 12, 2014)

Two Trips I'm part of have been booked.

AZ Summit- Friday at BMOM or Abram
March- Bolton, MRG, and Middlebury

Other Trips

Jay with my family-  wife can't conceive of planning this far ahead!
Late Season Jay/Smuggs/Stowe or some combo but not likely Stowe
Whaleback/S6/Dartmouth Skiway some combo of those three in the same day!
Ossipee with my family during Christmas break- Cranmore/Black/Shawnee/King Pine/Who knows? only time will tell...


----------

